

When pitching investors how do u non-defensively anser Qs related to competition - himaniamoli
http://www.quora.com/When-pitching-investors-how-does-one-non-defensively-answer-questions-related-to-competition/answer/Marc-Andreessen

======
Datasta
There are two types of markets. There are markets with demand and markets
without demand. If you're entering in a market without demand with a stellar
product or service, you need to educate the market to create that demand, and
that can take years. When you enter a market with demand, all you have to do
is build attention, improve your product, and make sales. Much much easier.

------
regularfry
That comment about "we have no competition" is spot on in my book, with one
addendum: it either means the company saying it is in a bad market, _or_ that
the person saying it hasn't done their research.

It's quite an easy psychological trap to fall into, as well. If you've come up
with a neat technical trick, or had a bright spark of an idea, if you get too
attached to it then you won't want to research it. There's this nagging fear
at the back of your mind that if you do, you'll find that your glistening
pearl of a retirement plan has been done to death by companies better
positioned and funded than you can ever be, but you never heard about them
because your bright idea wasn't on your home turf to begin with.

It's ironic, because finding that you have competition is one of the very best
things that can happen to your idea: it forces it to morph and improve.

------
tomelders
Without reading the article, I'm going to guess.... Honestly.

Now I'll read the article.

